

Mother Teresa's Crisis of Faith [2007] - johnx123-up
http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,1655720,00.html

======
emhart
"If I ever become a Saint — I will surely be one of 'darkness.' I will
continually be absent from Heaven — to [light] the light of those in darkness
on earth,"

The force of will involved in turning her depression, spiritually focused or
otherwise, into her organizing principal is inspiring.

Really, discounting everything else about the woman, positive, negative,
whatever, that she could marshall the "darkness" she felt to become the
cornerstone of her sense of self, and use that to advance her work, rather
than destroy herself, is breathtaking to me.

